# Light for isopods?



## AlexD (Sep 19, 2007)

I have a couple cultures of isopods that are getting established. I am trying to be patient, but it is slow going. Anyway, my question is this- is any exposure to light necessary for pods? That is to say, can I put them in a drawer and off my desktop? I feel like putting them in the dark is borderline cruel, but I also know that they really seem to prefer the dark. So, can I throw them in a drawer without a guilty conscience?


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

I keep all of my bug cultures in an unlit cabinet.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

They can be kept in the dark but here is a study citing that a daylight photo period can be conducive to quicker reproduction.



Ed said:


> Simply because an animal is nocturnal doesn't mean it cannot benefit from a photoperiod..or that is isn't important in it's overall life cycle.. this tends to be variable in isopods keeping them in the dark does not maximize growth and reproduction for some species..
> 
> see for example
> 
> Can. J. Zool. 58(2): 235-240 (1980)


----------

